# Revell Creature From the Black Lagoon Available NOW!



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Just picked up the re-issue of Aurora's Creature From the Black Lagoon by Revell from my local hobby shop!

Just giving everyone a "heads up"!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Cool! I will stop on the way home:thumbsup: Though my LHS is usually behind by a few weeks on the new releases.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I keep asking this IS REVELL RELEASING THE PHANTOM OF THE OPERA?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No, at least not that Revell has said. Last year they announced the reissuse of their first four kits. Towards the end of the year, they announced the two Knights and the Creature for 2010.

I just got a MISB Monogram Phantom (non luminator) off eBay for a reasonable $19 with a Buy it Now... so it pays to keep an eye out. Yeah some kits will go wayyyyyyy out of sight, but if you are patient, deals can and do pop up. An original long box Aurora kit sold for about $40 last month... was missing a couple minor parts.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I just can't understand it. The Creature AND Phantom were released at the same time on the 1990's by Revell. I the mold broken?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mitchellmania said:


> I just can't understand it. The Creature AND Phantom were released at the same time on the 1990's by Revell. I the mold broken?


Mitch,

Keep looking...they (Phantom Of The Opera kits) are out there....

http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-PHANTOM-OF-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9e939e82

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I want Revell to release one now!!!!
Phantom's my favorite!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The molds not broken. Its just probably not as big of a seller thats all. ALL of the kits havent been available at the same time since the early 1970s. Now you get one kit here, one kit there. Thats why also when they do come out, I usually pick up a couple of the reissues... I have two or three of most of the kits stashed away.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

the creature is one kool kit. brings back alot of memeories.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yay! My LHS had the Creature :wave: They also had my Eye Gone Wild - Finally! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

This thread is useless without pics


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Some one say contest? We'll be announcing a new one very soon.. 
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great news, Rob!

Here are my pics -










Gamera likes the Creature


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the box-art. Its much better than the previous 4 releases from Revell. I would assume how well these kits sell would determine if they reissue more. The first 4 seemed to be slow sellers to me - every place around me still has most of them in stock from when they were first issued a while back, I guess because you can usually get earlier issued kits for less money on ebay and at model shows. I buy them just to help support sales even though I have plenty of the earlier ones stashed as well!! 
Steve


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

pugknows said:


> Some one say contest? We'll be announcing a new one very soon..
> Rob
> Monster Model Review


Hey Rick,

I'm gonna need a custom base pronto for this....

MMM


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

Wish I had a local hobby shop.... can't find anything here in Raleigh, NC


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Dazed said:


> Wish I had a local hobby shop.... can't find anything here in Raleigh, NC



Sucks, don't it? The only place I can suggest is Hungates but like everybody else these days their selection of model kits is minimal. I'd give them a call before driving out there.

http://cityvoter.com/hungates-toys-...-northeast-raleigh-raleigh-nc-27616/loc/45503


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

Zorro said:


> Sucks, don't it? The only place I can suggest is Hungates but like everybody else these days their selection of model kits is minimal. I'd give them a call before driving out there.
> 
> http://cityvoter.com/hungates-toys-...-northeast-raleigh-raleigh-nc-27616/loc/45503


Was over at Triangle Town Center on Capital last week and the Hungates in there finally closed shop. Not that they ever had anything anyway.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Dazed said:


> Was over at Triangle Town Center on Capital last week and the Hungates in there finally closed shop. Not that they ever had anything anyway.


Geez! It really is a wasteland now. Does Target or Wal-Mart still stock kits?


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

Zorro said:


> Geez! It really is a wasteland now. Does Target or Wal-Mart still stock kits?


Zip, nada, nothing for quite some time now. I don't mind Internet buying but most times I just wanna go to the store. I moved down here from NY 8 years ago and I still can't get used to the lack of some things. And don't get me started on the food...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Dazed said:


> Zip, nada, nothing for quite some time now. I don't mind Internet buying but most times I just wanna go to the store. I moved down here from NY 8 years ago and I still can't get used to the lack of some things. And don't get me started on the food...


Well - of course it didn't used to be this way as far as Hobby Shops. I think Raleigh is just reflecting a national trend in that respect.

And I can also suggest plenty of good places to eat - depending on what you like. An authentic NY style Deli, probably not.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Yes, great box art...like a retro movie poster. I think the retail price is a bit cheaper than the previous reissues.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great news, and nice box artwork. Remember guys, that lagoon is black - don't go making the water at his feet all nice and blue; for best results make it as dark and foreboding as possible!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK I'm bummed out now! Just calle my LHS and neither the Enterprise or Creature is in. Now this is a SAD day! 
By the way - how do you guys insert a picture in your post? I've looked under help on how to do it but don't see it.
Well I ordered the Creature and Enterprise from CultTVMan so hope I get them next week. :thumbsup: But I didn't see anything posted on his site and he's pretty good about informing us of these things. 

:dude:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

pugknows said:


> Some one say contest? We'll be announcing a new one very soon..
> Rob
> Monster Model Review


What`s almost as amazing as The Creature is that huge out of place looking unknown species of a lizard sitting behind him. lol I always thought that tree & snake looked out of place as well.Then there`s that laughable skull on the Wolf Man base. :tongue:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

pugknows said:


> Some one say contest? We'll be announcing a new one very soon..
> Rob
> Monster Model Review


The Creature is waving "Hi" in the box art! Hee Hee!! :wave:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

The Creature giving a "high five"  we have the first 4 monsters in K-Mart up here in NW Wisconsin.
Rob


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

K-Mart here in central Florida stocked the first kits. They were around $17. I had to go to a couple stores to find one with models, but the one in Brandon, FL, on Hwy 60 has the monsters, some cars, planes, small but if paint and some Testors airbrush sets. Nothing spectacular, but it was cool to see SOMETHING in a chain store.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

K-Mart is selling them as well...
Also, Frankenstein, Wolfman, and Mummy are for sale.

My son picked all four of them up.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

> Hey Rick,
> 
> I'm gonna need a custom base pronto for this


Funny you should mention that; guess what project is in the sculpting stage on my workbench at this very moment! :thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Chinxy said:


> OK I'm bummed out now! Just calle my LHS and neither the Enterprise or Creature is in. Now this is a SAD day!
> By the way - how do you guys insert a picture in your post? I've looked under help on how to do it but don't see it.
> Well I ordered the Creature and Enterprise from CultTVMan so hope I get them next week. :thumbsup: But I didn't see anything posted on his site and he's pretty good about informing us of these things.
> 
> :dude:


When you write a post click the paperclip icon before you post & an attachment window will open up.
All the big department stores here are afraid of figure kits here for some reason.That includes Walmart & Zellers & the Bay as well as Michaels Craft stores.Very strange.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

bizzarobrian said:


> All the big department stores here are afraid of figure kits here for some reason.That includes Walmart & Zellers & the Bay as well as Michaels Craft stores.Very strange.



I don't think that is really true. For one, Wal Mart totally discontinued ALL model kits some years back. Before that, they sold some of the Hawk Weird Oh's etc. Its not that they don't sell figure kits, they don't sell ANY kits.

Michaels doesn't sell many models. Its not really fair to say they are afraid of figures... they sell a few cars. They carry no ships, no tanks, no soldiers, no space ships or sci fi, and perhaps two airplanes. 

K-Mart does sell the figures in the K-Marts that do sell models.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Night-Owl said:


> Funny you should mention that; guess what project is in the sculpting stage on my workbench at this very moment! :thumbsup:


Oh you dirty dog...really? Put me on the list for the first one...please!!!

thanks Rick!

MMM


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

djnick66 said:


> Michaels doesn't sell many models. Its not really fair to say they are afraid of figures... they sell a few cars. They carry no ships, no tanks, no soldiers, no space ships or sci fi, and perhaps two airplanes.


 Actually, the Michaels near me has the Revell Star Wars kits, as well as a few ships.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The box artwork is great!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

hedorah59 said:


> Great news, Rob!
> 
> Here are my pics -
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE THE GIANT BANDAI GAMERA?!! Do you have an extra to sell?!!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Mitchell - I am afraid I don't have an extra Big Gamera. 
I am going to be taking pics of my Godzilla vinyl toy collection one of these days, I will be sure to post them here for you to see. I have a pretty large collection.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

hedorah59 said:


> Hi Mitchell - I am afraid I don't have an extra Big Gamera.
> I am going to be taking pics of my Godzilla vinyl toy collection one of these days, I will be sure to post them here for you to see. I have a pretty large collection.


I used to have a huge collection (including the big Gamera) My son and I collected Godzilla and Gamera.


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

What color did they mold the creature out of this time around?


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

mr.victor said:


> What color did they mold the creature out of this time around?


I THINK it is in gray. I will have to check when I get home tonight, unless someone else knows for sure?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its grey


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I'm bummed now! I just got home and on the way I stopped at K-Mart. They had Frankenstein, Dracula, The Mummy and The Wolf Man but NO Creature!  They told me check back with them next week.  So now I wait!!!!! Can't believe you guys already got him. CultTVMan doesn't have him yet. What's UP with THAT???
And ya I bought all four! :wave:


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Chinxy said:


> OK - I'm bummed now! I just got home and on the way I stopped at K-Mart. They had Frankenstein, Dracula, The Mummy and The Wolf Man but NO Creature!  They told me check back with them next week.  So now I wait!!!!! Can't believe you guys already got him. CultTVMan doesn't have him yet. What's UP with THAT???
> And ya I bought all four! :wave:


Try Megahobby, just checked their web site and they have the Creature in stock. I have dealt with them and they provide great service.


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Im on it...*

Hi all, new to the forum here. I just picked up Dracula and The Mummy today at a LHS, will be picking up The Creature on Saturday. Man, I remember building all these kits as a kid...nice to see them again.


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> K-Mart here in central Florida stocked the first kits. They were around $17. I had to go to a couple stores to find one with models, but the one in Brandon, FL, on Hwy 60 has the monsters, some cars, planes, small but if paint and some Testors airbrush sets. Nothing spectacular, but it was cool to see SOMETHING in a chain store.


Thanks for the tip on Kmart. Stopped at a local one in town today & was able to pick up the Frankenstein & Dracula re-issue.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Someone else on here mentioned it. My local K Marts have all closed but I go to Tampa and Brandon often so I just checked there. The bigger (more trafficed and upscale) Brandon store sells kits. I bought one just to say hey I got a kit at K Mart again!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - where is this kit? I have only one KMart around and they only had the first 4 monster kits. But no Creature! And CultTVMan doesn't have him yet! I'm dying here!!!! OK - just kidding. I guess I will just have to wait.:freak:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

My Creature was supposed to be in my LHS Saturday, but didnt arrive. Supposed to be in tomorrow, but I probably wont be able to pick it up until Wednesday. Looking foward to getting this kit since I just recently got back into building the models I had when I was a kid.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - Big question here??? And didn't I see on model review website that there is going to be a Creature contest? SWEET!!!!!!!!! :wave: But until he is available!!!!!!!! :freak:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I haven't seen ANY monsters kits at the two KMarts in Massachusetts.


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hobby shop called me at about 1:00 today, the Creature awaits me:woohoo:
Gonna stop and pick it up after work today.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The Creature has arrived at the HobbyTown USA store here in Toledo, OH. They're using my restoration of a 1963 issue as part of their display. That I had to scratchbuild the snake and tree will be our dirty little secret...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I just picked one up at my LHS.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

You guys really like that boxart? I think it's lame. Nothing compared to the original Bama art,IMO. Computer-generated art just does'nt do it for me. A machine will NEVER replace a talented human hand. CG is good for some things,but model boxart ain't one of them. The generic look of the recent Universal merchandise packaging is crappy,IMO. Gone are the days when the packaging was as cool as the contents. Kinda sad.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Amen, brother!


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

*You gotta be kidding me....*

Ok....did I get bad kit or what? The Creature has to be the worst fitting model I have ever seen. The head is just ridiculous...at least a 1/8" offset on the top of the head. The upper body does not fit on the legs well at all, and the seams on the legs and body are horrendous with so much of the scale detail just not even there. So far, I have to say Im sorry I paid good money for this piece of junk kit. Unreal.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I'm not sure how familiar you are with the ex-Aurora monsters, but you do realize he is cast from a 45 year old mold. Engineering and molding back then aren't what they are today. I built the Creature kit back 30 years ago and he still did not fit super good... thats just how they are. Having said that, the Creature does not go together so horribly that you can't get a nice result with minimal work.

I built this one from a 1990s Revell reissue a few years back.










The off set on the head actually SHOULD be there, although it is more prominent in the kit. I just rounded it off with a sanding stick and a little putty. To hide the seams on the arms, legs and body, I simply used Tamiya Liquid Surface Primer (a thickish, liquid putty) and applied individual drops with a tooth pick right along the seams. Repeat this two or three times and they mask the joints pretty well. Its also good for filling in any other gaps or cracks. If you buy a bottle of Tamiya (plastic safe) Laquer Thinner, you can wipe any excess Primer off the model without hurting the plastic too. Good for the minor gaps around his feet, wrists, etc.

Probably the worst fitting monsters are Frankenstein (coat) King Kong (becuase of the fur) and Godzilla (the skin texture).


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

F.L.,

What you have is pretty much what we got back in 1963. Remember that this was the first ever model kit of the Creature; all it had to do was look more like the movie monster than, say, Jackie Kennedy. That step on the top of the head was an exaggeration of that feature of the Creech's head appliance. The parts fit was pretty much the average for an early sixties kit - after all, figure models had only begun to be made during the previous five years of the plastic model industry's 10-year life.

As for the loss of detail on the sides of the parts, that's the curse of the injection-molded kit. Slide molding was years away, so these classic monster kits were made in two-part molds. The detail on the sides of the parts could not be so pronounced that they would lock the parts into place within the mold. These "undercuts" were avoided so the parts could be ejected easily in the mass-production process.

I grew up building a lot of Aurora's Sci-Fi and Monster kits and never gave the parts fit a second thought. The models stayed together after the glue was dry, which was enough for me and I would guess the young builders of today. Now that I'm building at the competition level, I embrace the challenge of dealing with the fit issues of the older kits as much as I do the ease of assembling the better detailed vinyl and resin models. If building great looking models was easy it wouldn't be worth doing.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe someone could do a step by step explanation of how you puttied and detailed the abdomen. What a mess!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you mean the way the belly fits around the legs, I used the Liquid Surfacer there. Just use a paint brush to flow it in the gaps and wipe any excess off with a paper towel.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I have to ask all of you guys with complaints about the Creature: what did you think you were getting? Or to put it another way, how do you think the model _should_ go together?


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

*I agree Mark*



Mark McGovern said:


> I have to ask all of you guys with complaints about the Creature: what did you think you were getting? Or to put it another way, how do you think the model _should_ go together?


Gee Mark never had any major problems with the creature I built the original back in 65 had a gap on his belly, built the polar lights one had the same problem because came from the same mold, just used aves and no problem. Frankly like the challenge. No complaints. I will buy the revell reissue as soon as mommy gives me my allowance. I love building this kit brings back GREAT memories of my childhood here in Buffalo. :dude:


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> I have to ask all of you guys with complaints about the Creature: what did you think you were getting? Or to put it another way, how do you think the model _should_ go together?



Well I certainly didnt mean to strike any nerves with this but apparently I have. Lesson learned...dont criticize kits here.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Flatlander54 said:


> Well I certainly didnt mean to strike any nerves with this but apparently I have. Lesson learned...dont criticize kits here.


Don't tune out... This is the place to criticize kits. We want to hear from you!

The fit on the Creature has been a bone of contention for many a modeler and has been mentioned hundereds of times on this board over the past decade.
Many of us here see it as part of the frustration, er ... fun of building this kit since it poses challenges to our modeling skills.

Be patient, ask questions, search the threads. There is a ton of help here.

If you get frustrated, go ahead and vent. 

~RK~


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

F.L.,

What Roy said. But the question still stands, what _did_ you expect from this kit? I'm only asking because I want to know.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I asked the same question. I think its fair. And its not a criticizm of you either. If you thought the kit was a brand new 2010 effort then yeah it would be disappointing and frustrating. On the other hand, for a 45 year old, well run mold, its still not too bad. Plus you can get lots of good hints and tips here if you do have real issues with a kit.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Ok Flatlinder - being a fellow modeler here you have to criticize. That's how other learn from problems with kits. And please keep in mind, we all know about how bad this kit goes together - it's just that it brings back memories from when we first put this kit together and how hard it was!:freak: I was 9 in 1971 when I first got this kit and remember how hard it was but at the time I didn't care because I Loved the monsters, dino's, and Star Trek kits that my mom and grandmother got me back then.:hat: It brings back GREAT memories from that time of my life, as we all feel about these kits. They really weren't the best and compaired to todays kits - there is a big difference. But hey - under $20 today, what do you really want? Anyway, just try to do the best you can with it, and just enjoy it if you can.
On another note! WHY???????? It's still not in Virginia yet! And does anyone know when the creature contest is going to start?:wave:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

My Dad's '64 Buick Riviera got lousy gas mileage and the AC wasn't all that efficient but boy would I love to have it back! That's sort of the way I feel about Aurora kits.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Zorro said:


> My Dad's '64 Buick Riviera got lousy gas mileage and the AC wasn't all that efficient but boy would I love to have it back! That's sort of the way I feel about Aurora kits.


I would love to have them back to. O by the way I would love to have my 1970 Mustang back it did not have air but I loved that car. It was my first new car from when I came back from Nam.


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok, I realize the molds are 45 yrs old...and as it turns out the seams on the arms, legs, and body are going to be manageable....but that head, wow. I mean if they took the time and effort to replace the Dracula head could they have at least made an attempt on the Creature head to do something about that offset? 
What was I expecting? Dont know for sure as this is the first time I have seen any of these kits since I was 5-6 (?), but I sure wasnt expecting that. 
I also have the Mummy and Dracula kit, those molds are old as well but the seams and fit on them were pretty dang good in my opinion, nothing a little time with a set of needle files and retexturing cant hide. The Creature kit just really threw me for a loop. Just my two cents worth. No offense taken on my part...and surely didnt mean any offense with my gripe.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dracula's head was changed (for the worse) due to legal reasons. No need to fix the Creatures head because there is nothing "wrong" with it. The Aurora kit was desiigned with the offset, and the ridge IS a part of the actual Creature costume, albeit not as pronounced as the kit got it.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

No offense on this end, either, F.L. I grant you that the parts fit makes the Creature a challenge to build but I don't think he's nearly as tough as Frankenstein. That subtle detail on his suit is almost impossible to replicate accurately. But there have been some excellent ideas for dealing with the Creech's issues offered on this thread.

I bet that when you've finished your Creature, you'll have the same attitude that my neighbor had when he had his vasectomy performed yesterday. After all the mental anguish he had going in, when it was all over he said, "Ahhh, that wasn't so bad." Don't forget to post us some photos of your Masterpiece From the Black Lagoon. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Which begs the question...
What's worse?...building the Creature or...
getting a Vasectomy?
Hmmmm tough call.....
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I vote for option "C", McGovern's Dremel salute...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I'm pretty forgiving of the aurora horror kit fit issues...since for me, its the great nostaligia of getting a repopped original kit, as I am first and foremost, an "aurora guy"...I _flew t_o TRU back in 1999 when the longbox kits were reissued and bought 2 of each...Built em up, and still love them.... they arent perfect...but they were the beginning of the entire craze!!

Z


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm pretty forgiving of the Aurora horror kit fit issues, too - I usually assume it's my kit-building that's at fault. After all, the Aurora company themselves managed to make all those kits look great in the photo on the instructions!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

YES! The Creature is now on CultTVMan's site now!:woohoo: So I should get an email from Steve tonight! :thumbsup: Then I'll be a HAPPY Camper!:wave:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Zorro said:


> My Dad's '64 Buick Riviera got lousy gas mileage and the AC wasn't all that efficient but boy would I love to have it back! That's sort of the way I feel about Aurora kits.


Here's a pic of Dad with his Riviera.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Zorro! So your dad is Lenard Nemoy?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Chinxy said:


> Zorro! So your dad is Lenard Nemoy?


Nah! My Dad was a CPA by profession. I Googled "1964 Buick Riviera" and the Nimoy pic came up. Just thought it was a cool photo.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zorro! So your Dad was a CPA?!!??


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> Zorro! So your Dad was a CPA?!!??


He was a CPA/Presbyterian Minister actually. You don't see too many of those. And to get back on subject, he bought me the Aurora CFTBL the same year he bought his Riviera!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Well then, everybody won. Your old man sounds like he was a cool dude. For a CPA/Presbyterian minister, I mean. :dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a shot of my Dad!








...oops, wrong photo...:drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

...Maybe your Mom?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> ...Maybe your Mom?


MOM NEVER USED THAT MUCH RED LIPSTICK!!!








Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

My bad - she's a vision. Now we know where your good looks came from. :tongue:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> My bad - she's a vision. Now we know where your good looks came from. :tongue:


...and a Great Swimmer too 








Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Scales....rrrrowwerrrr!!!! :tongue:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Brings a whole new meaning to the term "scale model" doesn't it, Mark?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Why, what are you asking _me_ for, Mr. M - ?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Yep! My Creature finally came in the mail yesterday and was waiting for me on the front porch when I got home. :wave:
So I'm a happy Camper now.:thumbsup: By the way - I like the box, it looks cool!
Now to work on him for the contest! Wish they were having a specail contest for him at Wonderfest like when they had one for Godzilla way back in the day! Now that would be cool!:thumbsup:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------

